
Kubernetes Is Making On-Prem Exciting Again - phildougherty
https://blog.containership.io/kubernetes-is-making-on-prem-exciting-again
======
downrightmike
'Exciting' is the opposite of what I want in production systems.

~~~
phildougherty
Perhaps the right wording would have been "not making you want to tear your
hair out"

